# Petrochromistank from good old Germany



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

A "Welcome!" from Germany into the world!

I want to presentate here my tank with petrochromis fish. I hope you all will have fun with it! ^^

http://8157.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/






Greetings from Berlin
Markus


----------



## Chip (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice- thank you for sharing


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Markus! You have some very nice petros! :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

For some reason-not able to view... :-?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

What are those black ones?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

IrkedCitizen said:


> What are those black ones?


Trewavasae.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

NorthShore said:


> IrkedCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > What are those black ones?
> ...


Ahh. I haven't seen Trewavasae that dark.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Great looking tank! What types of Petros do you have in there? I cant recognize one or two of them.


----------



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] and thx for your praises.

These fish are in the tank:

9 Petrochromis Macrognathus Rainbow
20 Petrochromis Trewavasae
8 Petrochromis orthognathus Tricolor
5 Petrochromis Texas Kipili
4 Petrochromis Famula Texas Gold

The Petrochromis Texas Kipili are new today and will be raised for 5 fish. So until now I don't have any pix but they will follow. The 4 Petrochromis Famula Texas Gold will come to friend of mine because he has even 4 of them. In the near future I'll creat a new tank with 250x90x50.

Until now the petros are stressless, and hope so for the future.

Greetings from Berlin 
Markus


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

ahh it was the Tricolors I couldnt recognize. Very nice. Again your tank is great.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Fantastic tank, and nice to see another German on this site - even if I am living in Ohio now 

Apart from the awesome fish, I particularly like the aluminum canopy on the tank, which you say has been glued onto the tank? That sounds quite unusual! Did you built it yourself or is it store bought?

Another detail I find interesting is the "10L nitrate and phosphate column" through which you say you pump 1.5 times your tank volume per day. I guess it filters out nitrate and phosphate? How effective is it, and is it worth having since you still do 50% water changes weekly. I'd be interested in any details, like what's the column material, how often does it need to be replaced/recharged, how expensive is it...

Just curious 

Frank


----------



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Frank and thanks for your complements  !

I bought the aluminium canopy in a shop of a friend of mine and built it then myself at home. It works, but it's quite different :thumb: .

The 10L column is very effective. It neither reduces the nitrate and phosphate loads in the water, it even reduces the bacterial loads. I have to feed a lot but even though the water is crystal clear. Before I installed the column this was not the case! The column runs about 5 up to 10 years and has to be regenerated with salt (NaCl) in every 2 up to 3 month. the nitrate and phosphate is now under 5mg/l . The coulmn costs about 250â‚¬ (about 300$, i guess). I can send you a link to the store if you want to.

Greetings from Berlin
Markus


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Love the layout of the tank!!!! Is it a background or actual large rocks?


----------



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually both ^^ It's a combination of river peddle and moduls and a slimline background from "back to nature".


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Markus - please check your PM. I would love to find out more about that column.


----------



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Frank,
sorry, I was busy this days.
I looked for the link and just answerd you today.

Greetings from Berlin
Markus


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Markus,

Beautiful tank you have really done a very nice job.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Geoff


----------



## Markus_Berlin (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
meanwhile I have a new tank with 25 petrochromis polyodons kasakalawe.

Right here some little movs.











Greetings from berlin... Markus


----------

